# Easiest way to split a hive?



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I want to add a second hive next year, I'm already planning it out. I'm wondering though, what would be the easiest way to do this? I have 2 deeps on my current hive I was thinking the easiest way would be to move one of those to the new hive next year and add a second queen (that means I'd have to FIND the queen first so I don't accidentally put 2 queens on one and none on the other!). Or would it be better to simply move several of the frames to the new hive?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I am sure there are other post here on doing splits if you search this section of the forum. 
Here is a post from last spring.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/beekeeping/231476-splitting-bee-hive.html

 Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

If the brood is fairly evenly divided between your two deeps next spring, yes, you can simply take one of them as the start for your new hive. Usually, however, you have to swap a few frames around to make sure that each has about the same.

Or, you can start a new colony by simply taking a few frames of eggs/brood along with a couple frames of honey & pollen. Add a queen or let them raise their own.

There are a multitude of ways to split hives. For a nice overview, look here:
Bush Bees, Making Splits, making increase, cut down splits, walk away splits, even splits, beekeeping, swarm control


----------



## Usingmyrights (Jan 10, 2011)

At my last inspection he suggested that I do a split then went ahead and did it for me since I'm new at it. He called it a walk a way split. Basically just grab a few frames of eggs, broad, honey, pollen and put it in the new hive. The bees will raise a new queen from the eggs. Make sure to leave some eggs in the old hive incase you put the queen in the new hive by mistake.


----------



## johng (Feb 14, 2009)

I normally make most of my splits in the spring right before the main flow. Move the existing queen and two to three frames of brood, with one frame of honey. Then either let the bigger hive make the new queen or add a store bought queen at that time. Normally the origianl hive can make a better queen than trying to let the split make the queen. 

This should also help keep your origanl hive from swarming. If you do this right before the flow both hives should make you some honey and you won't have to feed the split much if any at all. 

Not sure this is the easiest but, it is one way to do it. One problem with just splitting by the box is most of the honey is gonna be in the top box. So you still have to move some frames around to even out some of the resources.


----------

